# photo gallery of Frank Gotch



## Eric Daniel (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey,
I just wanted everyone to know I found a website with Frank Gotch doing wrestling moves and you should check it out and let me know what you think.
http://www.lutte-wrestling.com/9002frank_gotchp.htm

Sincerely, Eric Daniel


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 4, 2005)

Cool


----------

